# give credit where credit is due = αποδίδω τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι (και τα του Θεού τω Θεώ), αποδίδω τα (οφειλόμενα) εύσημα...



## sarant (Apr 12, 2008)

Υπάρχει άλλη παροιμιακή-ιδιωματική-στερεότυπη απόδοση εκτός από τον Καίσαρα; Δεν μου έρχεται καμία τώρα (του στραβού το δίκιο δεν είναι εντελώς ίδιο, και το "το καλό να λέγεται" είναι λιγάκι πιο γενικό).


*Προσθήκη Lexilogist στο γλωσσάρι:
για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο
το καλό να λέγεται*


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2008)

Ούτε το μπουκωμένο μου μυαλό ούτε τα κιτάπια μου δίνουν κάτι περισσότερο από αυτά που σκέφτηκες. Το μόνο που θα μπορούσε ίσως να βάλει κανείς σε κάποιες διατυπώσεις είναι «να αποδώσει τα οφειλόμενα εύσημα», αρκεί να μην τα κάνει _ένσημα_.


----------

